# Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben



## Sigurd (8 April 2003)

Hallo Leute, alle reden vom Sparen und ich will auch mitmachen. Deshalb habe ich mein Handy wirklich nur für Notfälle. Und natürlich läuft es mit Prepaid-Karte.

Aber hat jemand schon mal in die AGB für debitel T-D1 geschaut (alle anderen sehen genauso aus)?

§ 7 Nutzung der Karte:
Absatz 1 Phone Time
Die Karte ermöglicht für einen aufgeladenen Guthabenbetrag von 15 EURO Verbindungen für einen Zeitraum von 215 Tagen.
Absatz 2 Message Time
Nach Ablauf der Phone Time ermöglicht die Karte Ihnen im Inland für einen weiteren Zeitraum von 92 Tagen .... weiterhin den Empfang von ANKOMMENDEN Gesprächen und SMS.
§ 14 Kündigung der Telefonkarte
Absatz 2 Das Vertragsverhältnis endet, ohne dass es einer Kündigung bedarf, mit Ablauf der in § 7.2 genannten 92-tägigen Message Time.
§ 9 Guthaben-Konto
Absatz 5 Im Zeitpunkt der Beendigung des Vertragsverhältnisses auf dem Guthaben-Konto bestehende Guthaben verfallen..

Ich habe inzwischen 17 EURO und ein paar Centimeter Guthaben und befinde mich bereits in der zweiten „Message Time“, müsste also schon wieder 15 EURO !!!!! aufladen um selbst telefonieren zu können.

Kann es sein, dass eine derartige Vertragsgestaltung etwas mit Sittenwidrigkeit zu tun hat?????  

Was meinen unsere Juristen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Devilfrank (8 April 2003)

Sittenwidrig ist es wohl nicht, da es in den AGB´s ja drinsteht. Soll heißen, es muss ja keiner den Vertrag abschliessen.
Wohlgemerkt, ich halte diese Vertragsbedingungen schon für heavy, aber ich denke, da ist nicht viel zu machen...
Der Hintergrund ist schon klar, man will eben nicht, dass Du Dein Handy nur mit Dir rumschleppst. Du sollst gefälligst munter telefonieren.
  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2003)

*Handy*

Klar, die wollen ja verdienen


----------



## Sigurd (9 April 2003)

*Prepaid Karten*

Danke für die ermunternden Worte, habe die ganze Nacht grübel, grübel und dann kam die Erleuchtung. Da war doch mal was mit Telefonkarten mit Verfallsdatum: BGH vom 12.06.01 AZ XI ZR 274/00 ist das nicht anwendbar?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Devilfrank (9 April 2003)

Hm, das ist jetzt was für die Rechtsgelehrten. In dem BGH-Urteil wird die zeitliche Begrenzung der Telefonkarten für öffentliche Fernsprecher bemängelt. Die Begründung lautet, dass die Telekom in diesen Fällen keine Alternative anbietet. So hab ich das jedenfalls rausgelesen. Deshalb seien die AGB´s nach §9 AGBG in diesem Punkt unwirksam.
vgl. hier: http://www.ra-kotz.de/telefonkarten2.htm
Ob das jetzt unisono auf die Prepaid-Karten übertragbar ist, müßte jetzt genau durchleuchtet werden, da die Mobilfunkanbieter ja eine Alternative mit dem festen Vertrag anbieten...


----------



## Der Jurist (9 April 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Ob das jetzt unisono auf die Prepaid-Karten übertragbar ist, müßte jetzt genau durchleuchtet werden, da die Mobilfunkanbieter ja eine Alternative mit dem festen Vertrag anbieten...




Zur Telefonkarte gab und gibt es auch eine Alternative: den alten Münzfernsprecher.


Meine Einschätzung ist, dass die AGBs einer gerichtlchen Überprüfung nicht standhalten werden.

Es gilt die Einschränkung: Auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man allein in Gottes Hand. :-?


----------



## Sigurd (9 April 2003)

*Prepaid Karten*

@Jurist @Devilfrank
In dem Urteil heißt es aber auch: "Der Verbraucher werde unangemessen benachteiligt, wenn noch vorhandene Guthaben ersatzlos verfielen"


----------



## virenscanner (9 April 2003)

> Zur Telefonkarte gab und gibt es auch eine Alternative: den alten Münzfernsprecher.


Nicht ganz... Genau diese alten Münzfernsprecher wurden nach Einführung der Telefonkarte abgeschafft. Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es *ausschließlich* Kartentelefone.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 April 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > Zur Telefonkarte gab und gibt es auch eine Alternative: den alten Münzfernsprecher.
> 
> 
> Nicht ganz... Genau diese alten Münzfernsprecher wurden nach Einführung der Telefonkarte abgeschafft. Bei mir in der Gegend gibt es *ausschließlich* Kartentelefone.




Das ist richtig, dass die Telekom die Münzfernsprecher mehr und mehr verschwinden ließ, aber es gab ab und an noch einen.

Aber auch die Kartentelefone werden verschwinden. Sie werden von den mobilen Telefonen verdrängt.

Bei der Frage, ob es eine Alternative gab, sind aber die guten, alten Münzfernsprecher aber doch noch zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## technofreak (9 April 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist richtig, dass die Telekom die Münzfernsprecher mehr und mehr verschwinden ließ, aber es gab ab und an noch einen.



Interessanterweise gibt es in vielen Großstädten von Konkurrenten der Telekom kleine bescheidene Münzfernsprecher.
Gruß
tf


----------



## Sigurd (9 April 2003)

*Prepaid Karten*

Ich hab's gefunden  
OLG Brandenburg Az.: 3 U 251/98 befasst sich mit dem "Verfallsdatum" von Prepaid-Karten. Kann das Urteil selbst aber nirgends finden, weiß also nicht ob es rechtskräftig ist. :-? 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Der Jurist (9 April 2003)

@ Sigurd


Das Urteil ist rechtskräftig. Es wurde noch die Festsetzung der Streitsummen angegriffen, aber vom BGH 18. Juli 2000 VIII ZR 12/00 zurückgewiesen.

Ich vermute, die wollen über die Revisionsgrenze kommen, kann dies aber auf die Schnelle  nicht nachprüfen.


----------



## Der Jurist (9 April 2003)

@ Sigurd


Der beantragte Beschluss den der BGH zurückgewiesen hat, sollte den Streit wert auf 60.000 DM erhöhen.

Nach der damals geltenden Fassung der Zivilprozessordnung wäre dann ein Revisionsverfahren möglich gewesen. vergl: http://dejure.org/gesetze/0ZPO010102/546.html


----------



## Sigurd (10 April 2003)

*Prepaid Karten*

@Der Jurist: Danke Jurist für die ausführlichen Erläuterungen. Aber getreu nach dem Lied von Max Raabe: "kein Schwein ruf ich an, keine Sau interressiert sich dafür".
Das Urteil kann ja wohl als sogenanntes "Grundsatzurteil" angesehen werden, aber keiner der Mobilfunkanbieter hat bisher seine AGB's geändert. :evil: 
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich denn nun (bin ja kein Jurist).
Meinen Anbieter anschreiben und auf das Urteil hinweisen? 
Viele Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juli 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75792


> Im Streit um die Gültigkeit der Prepaid-Guthaben auf Handykarten lenkt das Mobilfunkunternehmen O2 ein. Künftig wird das Guthaben der Prepaid-Karten nicht mehr nach einem Jahr verfallen, kündigte eine Unternehmenssprecherin am Freitag an und bestätigte damit einen Bericht von Focus Online. O2 werde ein entsprechendes Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts München akzeptieren und keine Revision einlegen.
> ...
> Zwar gilt die Entscheidung vorerst nur für die Kunden von O2, allerdings müssen nach dem Münchner Urteil auch die anderen Mobilfunkunternehmen ihre Praxis bei Prepaid-Handykarten überdenken. Die klagende Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg hatte nach dem Urteil angekündigt, bei Vorlage entsprechender Beschwerden auch gegen die anderen Anbieter vorgehen zu wollen.


siehe auch 
http://www4.justiz.bayern.de/lgmuenchen1/presse/presse1.html


> 07.02.2006 	"Guthaben guthaben" Urteil vom 26.01.2006, Az.: 12 O 16098/05


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75930


> Wegen der umstrittenen Praxis der deutschen Mobilfunkanbieter, vorab bezahltes Guthaben auf SIM-Karten-Konten (Prepaid) nach einer bestimmten Zeit verfallen zu lassen, gehen Verbraucherschützer nach O2 jetzt auch gegen Vodafone vor. Am morgigen Mittwoch ist vor dem Landgericht Düsseldorf der erste Verhandlungstag. Der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (VZBV) hatte Vodafone im August 2005 unter anderem auf Streichung einer Klausel der Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) veklagt, nach der ein Guthaben nach 15 Monaten verfällt, wenn es nicht innerhalb dieser Zeit wieder aufgeladen wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76112


> T-Mobile plant freiwillige Regelung für Prepaid-Guthaben
> 
> Die Kunden von T-Mobile können auf mehr Kulanz bei ihren Prepaid-Verträgen hoffen, heißt es bei der Mobilfunktochter der Deutschen Telekom. Derzeit verfallen Gesprächsguthaben, wenn der vorausbezahlte Betrag nicht innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist vertelefoniert wurde. "Wir prüfen derzeit, ob eine freiwillige Lösung gefunden werden kann, wonach die Guthaben nicht verfallen", sagte ein Konzernsprecher.


----------



## SEP (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time*



> T-Mobile plant freiwillige Regelung für Prepaid-Guthaben
> 
> (...) mehr Kulanz (...) "Wir prüfen derzeit, ob eine freiwillige Lösung gefunden werden kann, wonach die Guthaben nicht verfallen", sagte ein Konzernsprecher.


Ist die Vorwegnahme eines negativen Urteils noch "Kulanz" und "freiwillig"??


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/76215


> Mobilfunker rudern bei Verfallsdaten für Prepaid-Guthaben zurück
> 
> Die deutschen Mobilfunkunternehmen wollen die Guthaben ihrer Prepaid-Kunden nicht mehr verfallen lassen. Damit reagieren sie auf ein richtungsweisendes Urteil des Oberlandesgerichtes München gegen den Netzbetreiber O2 und rücken von einer lang gepflegten Tradition ab. Nachdem O2 das Urteil bereits akzeptiert hat und T-Mobile eine freiwillige Lösung in Aussicht stellte, kündigte nun auch E-Plus an, die Guthaben nicht mehr verfallen lassen zu wollen. Ob die Summen ausbezahlt oder mit künftigen Mobilfunkleistungen verrechnet werden sollen, sei noch nicht klar, sagte ein Unternehmenssprecher gegenüber dem ZDF-Magazin WISO


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77148


> Vodafone darf Handy-Guthaben nicht verfallen lassen


----------



## Unregistriert (1 September 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

Na dann lassmer uns mal überraschen, ob es dann statt dem 15, 25, 50 Aufladebetrag dann nur noch den 50er gibt oder sowas in der Richtung. Irgendwie kriegen die die Kohle schon wieder rein. :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

Theorie und Praxis..
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/77616


> news 	02.09.2006
> O2 sperrt weiterhin Prepaid-Karten mit abgelaufenem Guthaben


----------



## SEP (2 September 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*



			
				Heise-News 02.09. schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ könne O2 gesperrte Guthaben auszahlen; allerdings erfordere dies noch Änderungen an internen Prozessen und Systemen. Eine Rückzahlung sei daher voraussichtlich erst Ende September oder Anfang Oktober möglich.


Muss ich als Ex-Kunde das abwarten, bis die technisch in der Lage sind? Oder muss vielmehr O² ggf. vorleisten und kann sich dann halt auf eigenes Portemonnaie Zeit lassen?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

Hallo alle zusammen,
habe gerade Eure Beiträge mit Interesse durchgelesen, da ich eben dieses Problem aktuell mit debitel habe. Ich hatte dieses Unternehmen - nachdem ich ein nettes Briefchen erhalten hatte, in dem ich auf die Abschaltung nochmal aufmerksam gemacht wurde - angemailt und auf die Urteile hingewiesen und darauf folgende Antwort erhalten: "...Die von Ihnen herangezogenen Urteile richten sich ausdruecklich gegen die
Netzbetreiber o2 und Vodafone. Sie sind nicht auf andere Netzbetreiber oder Serviceprovider uebertragbar. Ihrer Forderung koennen wir daher nicht nachkommen. Generell befindet sich das Thema derzeit bei debitel in Klaerung." Auf meine mittlerweile erfolgte Nachfrage, wieweit sie denn mit dieser Klärung sind, wurde nicht weiter eingegangen.
So´n Mist! Habt Ihr noch nen Tipp auf Lager, gibt´s schon wieder neue Urteile?
Grüße
Silvia


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Generell befindet sich das Thema derzeit bei debitel in Klaerung."



Auf ARD kam diese Woche, das Debitel seit 15.11.2006 Guthaben auszahlt, wenn man die Karte zurückschickt. Probiere es einfach nocheinmal.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... und darauf folgende Antwort erhalten: "...Die von Ihnen herangezogenen Urteile richten sich ausdruecklich gegen die Netzbetreiber o2 und Vodafone. Sie sind nicht auf andere Netzbetreiber oder Serviceprovider uebertragbar.  ...


In einem solchen Fall würde ich denen schreiben, dass es zwar zutreffend sei, dass Urteile immer nur zwischen den Prozessparteien in dem jeweiligen, konkreten Verfahren gelten. Allerdings würde ich ihre Antwort so auslegen, dass sie geradezu um ein solches Urteil zwischen mir und ihnen betteln. Diesen Wunsch würde ihnen mein Rechtsanwalt gerne erfüllen. ......


----------



## Captain Picard (25 November 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81577


> Streit um Verfall von Prepaid-Guthaben hält an


----------



## Kalle59 (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

Um zwei Uhr   morgens erhalte ich eine SMS von E-Plus.


> Ihr Guthaben verfällt in den nächsten Tagen. Laden Sie schnellstmöglich auf, um die Gültigkeit Ihres Guthabens zu verlängern.



Meine Antwort


> Sollten sie ihre Ankündigung umsetzen und mein Guthaben verfällt, werde ich mit anwaltlicher Hilfe Anzeige gegen ihr Unternehmen stellen und die Verbraucherschutzzentrale informieren


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81577


> E-Plus feilt unterdessen noch an einer Regelung zur Auszahlung des
> Guthabens. Bis dahin verfielen die eingezahlten Beträge nicht, wie Sprecher Jörg
> Müller versicherte. Unklar sei, welchen Zeitraum eine möglicherweise
> rückwirkende Gutschrift umfasse.


Die Feile scheint etwas stumpf zu sein...


----------



## Kalle59 (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

Antwort von E-Plus

Auszüge


> Für die Ihnen entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten bitten wir Sie um Entschuldigung.
> Die Entscheidung des OLG München (AZ.: 29 U 2294/06) ist eine rechtskräftige Entscheidung in einem Einzelfall im Bezug auf einen anderen Mobilfunkanbieter. Jeder Mobilfunkanbieter hat seine eigenen Produkte und dafür auch seine eigenen AGB. Dieses Urteil trifft nicht auf E-Plus zu.
> Zukünftig wird E-Plus das Guthaben Ihrer Prepaid-Kunden nicht mehr verfallen lassen, da die Kundenzufriedenheit an höchster Stelle steht. Nach Ablauf des Guthabenzeitfensters wird das jeweilige Restguthaben auf ein Zwischenkonto übertragen.
> Sollte Ihr Guthaben dennoch zum *******verfallen, genügt eine kurze schriftliche Info an uns und wir werden Ihnen den verfallenen Betrag umgehend wieder auf Ihre Free & Easy Karte gutschreiben.




_Datumsangabe von mir editiert_


----------



## Kalle59 (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

Das vorhandene Guthaben ist lt. E-Plus verfallen. Nach einer kurzen Mitteilung per Mail dieses zu ändern kam folgende Antwort.



> Selbstverständlich haben wir Ihrer Karte das verfallene Guthaben von [ ] wiedergutgeschrieben. In ca. 24h ist das Guthaben dann auf der Karte verbucht.
> 
> E-Plus wird künftig das Guthaben der Prepaid-Kunden nicht mehr verfallen lassen. Nach Ablauf des Guthabenzeitfensters werden wir das jeweilige Restguthaben auf ein Zwischenkonto übertragen. Wir arbeiten derzeit an einer kundenfreundlichen (und juristisch einwandfreien) Lösung, unseren Prepaid-Kunden das Restguthaben automatisch zukommen zu lassen. Von einer solchen Umstellung sind viele interne Prozesse betroffen, deren Änderung nicht sofort möglich ist.
> 
> Ein Zeitfenster bis zur systemseitigen Anpassung können wir Ihnen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht nennen. Bis zur Änderung bleiben die aktuellen Regelungen zum Guthabenzeitfenster bestehen. Hierfür bitten wir um Ihr Verständnis und Ihre Geduld.




_Guthabenangabe von mir editiert_


----------



## klas (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> habe gerade Eure Beiträge mit Interesse durchgelesen, da ich eben dieses Problem aktuell mit debitel habe. Ich hatte dieses Unternehmen - nachdem ich ein nettes Briefchen erhalten hatte, in dem ich auf die Abschaltung nochmal aufmerksam gemacht wurde - angemailt und auf die Urteile hingewiesen und darauf folgende Antwort erhalten: "...Die von Ihnen herangezogenen Urteile richten sich ausdruecklich gegen die
> Netzbetreiber o2 und Vodafone. Sie sind nicht auf andere Netzbetreiber oder Serviceprovider uebertragbar. Ihrer Forderung koennen wir daher nicht nachkommen. Generell befindet sich das Thema derzeit bei debitel in Klaerung." Auf meine mittlerweile erfolgte Nachfrage, wieweit sie denn mit dieser Klärung sind, wurde nicht weiter eingegangen.
> So´n Mist! Habt Ihr noch nen Tipp auf Lager, gibt´s schon wieder neue Urteile?
> ...




Hartbleiben! 

DEBITEL meldet sich mit "umfangreichen Auflagen" um das  Guthaben zu behalten!:wall: 

U.A.
Der Kunde möge doch ALLE Unterlagen die DEBITEL betreffen zuschicken!!!!!


Meiner Bitte mir eine von mir unterschriebene Kopie zuzusenden führte zu dem Ergebnis das das Guthaben wieder abgefragt werden konnte!
DEBITEL erklärte mir nämlich das Sie das nicht könnten!   
:scherzkeks:


----------



## andyJork (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

Hallo,
meine Frau hat dasselbe Problem bei T-Mobile, und der Service ist nicht wirklich besser geworden. Ich habe mich zwar nicht gefetzt, aber die Aussage des Herren unter der SErvicenummer 2202 in Norden war:
Dieses Urteil gilt nicht für uns, Sie können ja ihr Guthaben wieder aufladen.
Worauf ich ihm erklärte, dass meine Frau Ihr Handy mittels eines 50 Euro Angebotes aufgeladen hat, und deshalb natürlich nicht sehr viel mehr telefoniert. 
Für uns bedeutet es im Endeffekt: das Guthaben von EUR 30,- was zur Zeit noch da,aber nicht verfügbar ist, war ein teures Angebot. Da kann Sie lieber ihre 15 Euro Karte füllen..
Irgendwie paradox, und wir werden auf jeden Fall, gerade in Anbetracht solcher Angebote die klagenden Verbraucherschützer informieren.

Jetzt kommt der Clou:
Ich habe Herrn G. in Norden von der Telekom(ach nein er heisst ja T-Mobile) mitgeteilt, dass ich seit 30 jahren Kunde beim roten Riesen bin, erst mit Festnetzt,dann mit Internet(erst Modem,heute DSL-Flat) und auch noch 2 facher Handybesitzer, eines mit Vertrag, eines mit Prepaid..
das war ihm sowas von egal..

danke liebe TELEKOM, T-MOBILE, T-ONLINE  !!!

ich denke, wir werden die Karte meiner Frau nochmal mit EUR 15,- aufladen..und dann für alles einen neuen Anbieter wählen..der Stammkunden nicht behandelt, wie...
auch wenn ich dafür mehr zahlen muss..

Andreas Spilker


----------



## Kalle59 (5 März 2007)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

Nachdem man mir im Dezember 2006 bei E-Plus mein Guthaben wieder gutgeschrieben hat und mir per E-Mail mitteilte das


> E-Plus wird künftig das Guthaben der Prepaid-Kunden nicht mehr verfallen lassen


war ich von der Vorgehenweise seitens E-Plus doch sehr angetan. Diese Freude bekam jetzt allerdings einen herben Dämpfer. Heute morgen gegen 02:00 erreichte mich folgende SMS.


> Sie können derzeit nur noch angerufen werden. Laden Sie schnell Ihre Free&Easy Karte auf, um auch weiterhin Ihre persönliche Rufnummer zu behalten.


Eine Woche vorher erhielt ich vom Anbieter ebenfalls eine SMS, die ich erst jetzt entdeckte bzw. las.


> Gute Verbindungen sollte man erhalten! Bitte denken Sie daran Ihre Free&Easy Karte aufzuladen, um eine Deaktivierung zu vermeiden.



Meine Antwort an den support

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren
Mit Erstaunen nahm ich Ihre SMS zur Kenntnis das meine Prepaid Karte mit HandyNr. 0177........... deaktiviert wurde. Mein zweifellos immer noch vorhandene Guthaben wurde durch ihre E-Mail v. Dezember 2006 _*E-Plus wird künftig das Guthaben der Prepaid-Kunden nicht mehr verfallen lassen*_ seinerzeit auch wieder aktiviert und auch nicht abtelefoniert! Ich kann hier nur einen Irrtum Ihrerseits vermuten und erwarte eine Aktivierung des Guthabens in den nächsten Tagen.
Gerne kann ich unseren E-Mail Verkehr Ihnen zukommen lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, darf ein Guthaben nicht mehr verfallen. Das ist das neueste Gerichtsurteil. Wenn allerdings deine 17,50 verfallen und du dich nicht beschwertst und möglicherweise auch noch klagst, hast du Pech gehabt. Recht bekommt man dann nur mit viel Stress und viel Geld zum draufzahlen. Ich würde mich nach einen prepaidanbieter umsehen, der nicht solche Klauseln im Vertrag hat. 
Wolf
Internationale Prepaid Telefonkarten + SIM-Karten online bestellen


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: Prepaid-Karten und Message Time und Handy-Guthaben*

Der Thread ist schon zwei Jahre alt, aber das Thema trotzdem aktuell.

Prepaid Kartenguthaben dürfen nicht mehr verfallen, was allerdings schon 2006 so entschieden wurde 
Prepaid-Handys : Karten-Guthaben dürfen nicht verfallen - Wirtschaft - STERN.DE


----------

